# Game 6: Heat @ Hornets (11/8/08 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, November 8th, 2008 | 8:00 pm |TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV* 








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Joel Anthony
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hornets are coming off of a loss in Charlotte tonight. If we dont play with the energy that we've played with in the 3 wins then we'll get blown out.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Hornets are coming off of a loss in Charlotte tonight. If we dont play with the energy that we've played with in the 3 wins then we'll get blown out.


Hornets are freaking good. we'd be lucky to get a win at their place. This is going to look ugly for us in the rebound dept.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This will be a tough game. We've been playing well of late, but the Hornets are a quality unit. Chris Paul is the type of player that kills us, and they have shooters in Peja and Peterson that will be tough to stop...then we mention West and the rebounding...itll be a very tough game.

Still - this Heat team can surprise.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Based off of how they looked against us in preseason, coupled with them just losing to Charlotte (Charlotte?), I'm a little worried about this one. Fortunately they're also coming off a back-to-back. Its been a tough road game over there (and OKC) the past few seasons.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why does every one of them have facial hair? lol


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Tough game for sure.. The playmaker/penetrator, the perimeter shooters, the inside scoring, the rebounding - New Orleans pretty much got it all. Plus, Posey will be on Wade for parts of the game?

I'd love to win this game, I don't see it happening though. If we play like we did early in the Spurs game, we can definately compete though.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

the only way we win tonight is with the help of our secret weapon.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_quinn/index.html?nav=page


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If we can exploit Wade on MoPete and Marion on Peja, we can make this interesting...

We also have to hope Chalmers and Udonis can handle CP3 and Chandler, with Beasley and West hopefully being a wash.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I think this is a likely loss. NO will be very motivated after their loss and we may be a little happy with ourselves or content to get a split from these two games. And I think we might want to put Marion on West to guard the pick and roll and let Beasley check Peja. 

I think Wade could have a big game against Peterson. I don't think Posey spends much time on him or has much success if he does. Small forwards can't guard Dwyane Wade and never have.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BigWill33176 said:


> the only way we win tonight is with the help of our secret weapon.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_quinn/index.html?nav=page












Oh ****! :laugh:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Apparently we're back in black this year...and to celebrate we're now a team of assassins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our defensive rotations have to be spot on tonight. They got a bunch of 3 pt shooters that will kill us if we miss a rotation and leave them open.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im not gonna be able to watch this one, unfortunately. I think we will start off well - but NO will catch us with their run and deep shooting.

Gonna be a tough one.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Apparently we're back in black this year...and to celebrate we're now a team of assassins.


First, as long as it's black or red I'm fine with it, I hated the "white hot," that's not our color, thats a secondary color, black and red are our colors. Second, it's funny that they photoshopped shaun livingston in the video, it's so obvious.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

That's a scary mofo


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

NBA.com -



> The Heat lead the league in steals, but can they hand the reeling Hornets their third straight loss?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

'93 Heat's boy, Marcus Banks is out again tonight 

Nice stat on the pregame show. Wade has 3 career triple doubles. 7 times he's missed a triple double by either 1 rebound or 1 assist.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

That shows that he cares more about winning then stats. (Unlike Ricky Davis)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> '93 Heat's boy, Marcus Banks is out again tonight
> 
> Nice stat on the pregame show. Wade has 3 career triple doubles. 7 times he's missed a triple double by either 1 rebound or 1 assist.


I hope that he found a door in the back of his closet and got lost in Narnia.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I hope that he found a door in the back of his closet and got lost in Narnia.


:laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

DAMN, the game is a blackout on league pass, anyone have the link?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The link doesnt work and leaguepass is blacked out.

Why can I never watch Heat games at home this year?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Nevermind, found it.

Go to justin.tv and search miami heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-4 Hornets

Marion's right at the rim and instead of taking it strong to the rim he makes a bad pass. And twice already he's lost Peja on two 3's.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

So we're kinda getting run so far.. :laugh:

I'll prob keep it on audio and tune in from time to time. Supposed to be working though..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

New Orleans is NOT a team you want to let get into rhythm early on..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I got it working. Very patchy though, and its obviously the NO crew commentating


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're taking long jumpers late in the clock which is leading to Chris Paul getting on the break. We need better dribble penetration and ball movement.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ANother open 3 for New Orleans.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We can't stick with anyone so far. Hard matchup for us - they just got too many options.

My feed is real patchy and jumpy, so its kinda hard to know wats going on..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We're not gona win if this game is all Wade.. 

Quinn checking in, as is Posey for the Hornets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion just said something to Wade about his mask so its definitely bothering him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion for 3 off the nice pass from Wade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Marion with a JUMPER!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God I love Posey. I still miss him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Posey draws the charge on Wade. I miss Posey.. 

Nice run and drive by Wade though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mike James and Hilton Armstrong..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet and1 by Wade. Wow.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade AND1!!

Posey is playing him tight though, gona be a tough night for Dwyane.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Has the Wade 4 been released yet? Or pics?

Just asking cause its the first time I heard about it (havn't seen that ad before).


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This would be a huge win for the Heat. It looks possible so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Has the Wade 4 been released yet? Or pics?
> 
> Just asking cause its the first time I heard about it (havn't seen that ad before).


http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/prod...nceptor=1&cm_mmc=SEM-_-Feeds-_-YahooPI-_-null


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Quinn


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's wearing his old shoes for some reason

Man, these NO commentators are terrible. Theyre more biased than Eric/Tony


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope Shawn's alright.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, this game is winnable. We got both their big guys on the bench in foul trouble. Things are looking up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 3333

24-23 Hornets after 1


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

1) I miss James Posey.
2) When did Mike James become good again?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Diawara for 333!

Good to see us staying competitive, agreed with LamarButler - it looks winnable so far and it'd be huge for our team early on. We just need to put together a good run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> 1) I miss James Posey.
> 2) When did Mike James become good again?


1) We all do
2) When he saw who was guarding him...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Beasley


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Terrible call on the offensive 3 second.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chris Paul and Mario Chalmers back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion back from the locker room. He should come back in according to Jason Jackson.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Diawara is too much of a chucker. I know that we're plugging him into James Jones's role but I don't like it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley out with fouls. Blount the replacement.. :no:

Good to see Chalmers driving.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Blount is so useless when his jumper isnt falling


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You would think the Hornets were up 20 with the way these announcers are calling this game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Mike James, Rasual Butler, James Posey,... am I missing anyone else?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, that was a horrible couple of minutes of offense for Miami. Wade cant come in soon enough.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> You would think the Hornets were up 20 with the way these announcers are calling this game.


I agree, I have never heard such biased announcers.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

New Orleans raining 3s.. :sigh:

Why Diawara is taking long jumpers in our offence, I have no idea.

Blount is useless.

We need Wade back in asap.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Offense is looking bad. Its all jumpshots and theyre not going in.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Bring D Wade back in - we need a fix.

And yea those announcers are annoying as hell to have to listen to..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

By the end of this game, it seems that Blount will have 1 good and 5 awful ones.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Tech foul on who, Spoelstra? Wtf, thats weak refs..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem and1 off a nice pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Rothstein got the T.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No calls for us. What was up with that tech? These guys were too busy swooning over Spo

And 1 for West. NO really doesnt need your help refs


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Thnx W2M. No idea what Rothstein did..

West goes and1.. Chalmers getting called for fouls on Paul.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is unbelievable, I want to just tell them to shut-up already.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice effort by Wade. These announcers are exploding over that steal though.. _"Come on! Is that not a foul?! How is that not a foul, I don't know.."_


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, now theyre btching about an uncalled Wade foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul has 0pts but 7asts and 5rbs already.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WADE MISSES THE FIRST FREE THROW!! OMG!! HORNETS WIN!!! HORNETS WINN!!!!



stfu


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade draws a 3rd PF on Chandler.

Do these announcers ever shut the **** up? _"Chandler sending Wade a message about that no-call earlier! Thats a message play.. I like that by Chandler - no funky layups in here!"_

..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cook's inconsistency is really bothering me


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice rebound by Haslem.

We need to stop taking jumpers. This game is not that far, we can get back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These missed free throws arent helping.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wade draws a 3rd PF on Chandler.
> 
> Do these announcers ever shut the **** up? _"Chandler sending Wade a message about that no-call earlier! Thats a message play.. I like that by Chandler - no funky layups in here!"_
> 
> ..


Yeah man. I never thought Id miss Tony's voice


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

New Orleans up 16. Lol at the announcers reaction to the CP3/West play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This has been a horrible quarter of offense for Miami


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here goes CP3



NewAgeBaller said:


> New Orleans up 16. Lol at the announcers reaction to the CP3/West play.


Yeah, its like they stuck a microphone in some fan's living room


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

What'd the NO announcers say about that Wade AND1?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade and1 off the J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-36 NO at the half

Nice ending to the half. 11 down is much better than 17 down.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Miami with a good end to the half with DQ's three.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Look who it is, Steve Smith


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just awful offense. Guys are settling for terrible shots and it's not like we aren't getting fouled when we take the ball to the basket. Diawara is a chucker.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31% shooting for the game for Miami and 3-10 from 3.

We had 7 points in the 2nd quarter until the last minute of the quarter where we got 6. So in the last minute, we almost scored as much as we had in the previous 11 minutes.

The one game that wasnt gonna be shown on TV this year, the game at Memphis on December 16, is now gonna be shown on sun sports because of ESPN picking up Wednesday's game vs Portland.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

On a team with Wade, Beasley, Marion, Haslem, DQ, Chalmers among other options - why is Diawara still shooting long jumpers?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Beasley.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice shot by Chalmers.

Beasley scores immediately upon entering.

Great - another tech foul, this time on UD.

Heat down 10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hot damn, Wade with the sick putback on top of Peterson.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with a nice put-back! My feed glitched over it - was it a dunk?

We're letting them get way too many offensive boards and easy opportunities.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chandler dunks and1 off the CP3 alley-oop. Good contest by Wade I guess..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And just like that, it goes from 7 to 14 down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wade with a nice put-back! My feed glitched over it - was it a dunk?
> 
> We're letting them get way too many offensive boards and easy opportunities.


Yeah, he got the rebound and dunked it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Can someone tell the announcer its not De-wayne Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF is Diawara doing? Please, just stay in front of Paul. DOnt go for steals


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Paul is getting every call. Chalmers has 4 and now Diawara has 5 fouls.

Its not like these are on drives either.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea CP3 is getting the call on every bump and drive.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We should try putting Marion on Paul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amazing. 2 seconds on the shot clock and Peja gets a wide open 3 on an inbounds pass.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Just did. I hate that last call on Kouba. Paul blocked with his arm and got the call 50 feet away from the basket. That a no call if I've ever seen one.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Boooooo Broadband League Pass has this blacked out. :no:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

this game is on NBATV if you have that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 3. Nice kick out by Beasley.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like they did decide to put Marion on Paul


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn for 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diable said:


> this game is on NBATV if you have that


Sucks that they block it on broadband just because its on NBA tv.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn with another J to cut it to 9.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice, cut the deficit to single-digits.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 3 again


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn drills another 3!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Chris Paul looks scared to take it inside against Marion. I'm a genius!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass to UD for the layup by Wade

74-66 NO after 3


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Alright, good 3rd quarter. We're in position to steal this game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Great pick-up from our previous play. This is definately achievable, we just need to play defence and not be dumb on offence. Quinn is shooting great lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Chris Paul looks scared to take it inside against Marion. I'm a genius!


At the start of the game, Tony was talking about what Spo said about Shawn and how well he played defensively last night and also said that he would put him on Paul at some points in this game. So Spo thought the same thing as well


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We better win this game. I was supposed to be working on a paper the last 2 hours. If we let up and lose by double digits or something I'll be pissed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade has missed a bunch of layup these last two games.

Heat down 13 just like that. This is when we need to capitalize with Paul on the bench and theyve grown the lead.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:sigh:

Hornets up 13..

Wade is so crafty getting into the paint, but he's missing layups. Not exactly open, but they're ones he can finish.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That Quinn can't guard Mike James is pretty sad.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

West And1.

Hornets up 15.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Grab a rebound you scrubs. When Hilton Armstrong results in 3 consecutive offensive boards, playoffs are out of the question.

Lol at West's "WHAT?!" in shock at the call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 8

Lets see if we allow them another run to get it back up to 12 or 14 points again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the nice J. Down 7 now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Hope these teams stop fouling, I gota finish a paper in the next hour!!


I only got 320 words left, but I take a while to think..

Wade needs to keep driving - he's gotten into the lane almost every possession he's tried. Beasley needs to keep hitting that J, and Quinn needs to keep up his stroke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 3 to answer Paul's 3.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

CP3 and Quinn nail threes.

7 point game with CP3 at the line now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice job by Beasley to create something without Wade up there.

We need to stop forcing J's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade coast-to-cast AND1!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 7...yet again


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Paul straight back for the AND1..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul's scored the last 9 Hornets points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We just cant get it below 7. Every time we get there, they make a run to get it back to double digits.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade to Haslem for a dunk. Down 8.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Peja for 3. Thats the dagger...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Peja nails the 3 with under 90 seconds to go. That looks like the dagger to finally put us away..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over. Heat lose 100-89

We just couldnt recover from that horrible 2nd quarter. Just like in the game in NY.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat lose 100-89.

It was a decent effort to keep it relatively close I guess, but never good enough to bring it in.

Wade ends with 28/9/6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty fun game to watch with Wade and Paul both putting up nice stat lines.

Wade had 30/10/6 
Paul had 21/13/7


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Hornets 100, Heat 89*


> * This is what happens when turnovers aren't fueling the offense and the halfcourt game is the only game available.
> 
> * Which is why, eventually, every team craves a post-up game.
> 
> ...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

reading through the thread, it seems we did the complete opposite from the SA game. horrible ball movement and relying on Wade, defense slaking. It was a back to back so that probably had some effect. Still much to look forward to the next 3 home games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unfortunately, on nights like this, we're gonna have to rely on Wade and rely on him a lot. He's gonna have to carry us like Lebron and Kobe had to carry their teams when their teams werent as good.

And he's done an awesome job so far. He's putting up 26.1ppg on 48% 8asts 6.5rbs 2.6stls 1.3blks 

We're 3-3 which is something we all would have taken to start the season with 4 of the 1st 6 on the road. Now we got 3 straight home games coming up. If we're gonna do anything this season then we have to go at least 2-1 in those 3 games.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wade was playing like someone on NBA 2K9 was controlling him. Just driving to the basket with reckless abandon.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Unfortunately, on nights like this, we're gonna have to rely on Wade and rely on him a lot. He's gonna have to carry us like Lebron and Kobe had to carry their teams when their teams werent as good.
> .


It doesnt have to be that way if the coaches implement a good offensive scheme that involves ball movement (as oppose to the frustrating way its been with 1 guy dribbling and the other 4 staring at him like a deer caught in headlights)

i hope they dont get *too* used to it. its a nasty habit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> It doesnt have to be that way if the coaches implement a good offensive scheme that involves ball movement (as oppose to the frustrating way its been with 1 guy dribbling and the other 4 staring at him like a deer caught in headlights)
> 
> i hope they dont get *too* used to it. its a nasty habit.


Tonight was different though. Beasley got in early foul trouble and had to sit out most of the 2nd quarter and Wade got his 1st, and last rest of the game to begin the 2nd quarter, and thats when the Hornets made their 1st run. And we were very, very horrible on offense. So we really needed Wade to come in and run the team. There was no other choice tonight, unfortunately.

Also, Wade wants the ball in his hands alot so its not like this is something that we're just forcing the issue with. And like has been said, and will continue to be said for the next 2 years, whatever Wade wants, Wade gets.

One thing I do like seeing is the amount of open looks Wade continuously gets everyone. I'm sure tonight he was watching with envy how the Hornets rolled out shooter after shooter into the game to open up the floor for Paul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kinda the result I expected, unfortunately.

Good to see Wade is getting a groove. He has been incredible the last few games, if this is a sign of things to come this season - hes gotta be in the MVP discussion.

Quinny has been a nice spark, i still find myself shaking my head when i see him spotting up from downtown - but hes knocking it down. Good on him.

Beasley and Marion were quiet tonight, which killed us. I didnt watch the game, but it looks like foul trouble (Beasley) and injuries (Marion) took them out of their games.

Lets just come back strong and pump the Nets at AAA. We should beat them - We match up pretty well across the board with the Nets.

PG - Chalmers vs Harris

This is the only real iffy one. Chalmers has proved good defensively though, so I expect he will trouble Harris some. Still, Devin has improved alot. Harris is a question mark for our game as he missed the Pacers game today.

SG - Wade vs Carter

Carter has a habit of doing well against us, but Wade is playing like a man possessed of late. I think this will be another big night for DWade.

SF - Marion vs Simmons/Hayes

Assuming Shawn shows up, this should be a cakewalk. Bobby Simmons is not the player he once was, hes basically a spot up jump shooter who cant hit em anymore. Hayes is basically the same player as Simmons.

PF - Beasley vs Yi

Beasley has way too much quickness for Yi, he should dominate this matchup. Yi's length could trouble, but defensively Yi is just a jumpshooter so as long as we get a hand on it we should be fine.

C - Haslem vs Boone/Lopez

Lopez's height could trouble us, he had a solid game against us during preseason...however Haslem has been playing nicely so far this year and id expect that to continue.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I would've loved for us to win this game, but we could've easily been blown out both of these road games, so I'll survive. This is the first time I can remember us staying competitive on the Hornets floor in awhile.

Is anyone else bothered by some of the Heat's defensive tactics? I agree with Ira that over-helping hurts us with all of the open weak-side shots it creates. Teams just swing the ball around a couple of times and our defense is in disarray. Also, I've noticed we like to siphon players into certain parts of the floor, which I guess works sometimes to take teams out of their offensive sets, but too many times I've seen it result in the ball-handler getting into the teeth of the defensive and finding an open shot for someone either on the perimeter or under the basket. Maybe the team just doesn't have the philosophies down yet, but I'm not sure they are too effective right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Protecting the paint has been a Riley staple for years. It does get annoying sometimes when you can see exactly whats coming once that defender rotates over. 

Unfortunately, without any shot blocker, this is something that we're forced to do almost on every possession.

One thing I wonder is if, like Riley, Spo hates running a Zone D. We havent seen any Zone D yet this season but I wonder if thats only because it hasnt been needed or if Spo just doesnt like running it.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Do you guys think Marion will finish the season in a Heat jersey?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Protecting the paint has been a Riley staple for years. It does get annoying sometimes when you can see exactly whats coming once that defender rotates over.
> 
> Unfortunately, without any shot blocker, this is something that we're forced to do almost on every possession.
> 
> One thing I wonder is if, like Riley, Spo hates running a Zone D. We havent seen any Zone D yet this season but I wonder if thats only because it hasnt been needed or if Spo just doesnt like running it.


I saw some zone from us in the Spurs game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I saw some zone from us in the Spurs game


Really? I must have missed it then.


----------

